# Colombia needs help



## Deleted User (May 4, 2021)

Share the info!
Right now, the city of Cali is practically under the control of the military
They have hurt and killed peaceful protesters and innocent citizens, and even kids
There are bodies all around over the streets lying with only blankets over them
They have even killed kids, and some buildings are even on fire
This needs to be share. Please, please, share this info. I beg you

https://www.theguardian.com/global-development/2021/may/04/colombia-protests-violence-deaths-missing-un

https://www.msn.com/en-us/news/worl...-a1n-duque-m-c3-a1rquez-explained/ar-BB1glEhA


----------



## djpannda (May 4, 2021)

Hopefully the UN Actually does something Rather then just give a warning 
for more info 
*Colombia protests: UN 'deeply alarmed' by bloodshed in Cali*
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-56983865


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2021)

Update: It may be possible that the government will block social media communication.  This is bad


----------



## AncientBoi (May 4, 2021)

Nothing showing in my news channels.


----------



## Deleted User (May 4, 2021)

OldBoi said:


> Nothing showing in my news channels.


Seems like a lot of news channels aren't showing this for some reason


----------



## Deleted User (May 5, 2021)

Big Update: They are cutting the light on Cali and censuring videos!


----------



## djpannda (May 5, 2021)

Looks like it going to get a lot worse before it gets better, but at least it looks like this is cause Major Protest in all around the Country. If the becomes big enough the Protest might make Government to Buckle.
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-56986821


----------



## leon315 (May 5, 2021)

Colombia is backyard of 'Murican Empire, what has Biden to say about situation on Colombia?
I'm certainly sure USA will impose *joke *sanctions on Colombian Police if they won't stop killing civilians.


----------



## sarkwalvein (May 5, 2021)

leon315 said:


> Colombia is backyard of 'Murican Empire, what has Biden to say about situation on Colombia?
> I'm certainly sure USA will impose *joke *sanctions on Colombian Police if they won't stop killing civilians.


Sad but true, he's a man of a thousand words and no action to enforce them.

What can be done though?
I mean, what real _consequential_ thing can your average temper do?
Other than worrying and feeling frustrated, and being lazy.

Whatever the case this is sad.


----------



## leon315 (May 5, 2021)

sarkwalvein said:


> Sad but true, he's a man of a thousand words and no action to enforce them.
> 
> What can be done though?
> I mean, what real _consequential_ thing can your average temper do?
> ...


Yep, our effort has little to none impact on any international stage, we can only _"pray", but _wait..... where's god? if god is _real, _he would puked.


----------



## chrisrlink (May 8, 2021)

nah santions does shit now a days except piss off the affected leaders who in turn threaten to blow up the world with nukes (which i doubt columbia is a nuclearized country) answer is simple Iraq/afghasistan 2.0 but this time troops won't leave unless the new columbian gov tells us

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



sarkwalvein said:


> Sad but true, he's a man of a thousand words and no action to enforce them.
> 
> What can be done though?
> I mean, what real _consequential_ thing can your average temper do?
> ...


well instead of hacking consoles we should, well guess   yes hacking governments is unethical but it depends on the target government i guess thats where US policy is crap sometimes you must do evil deeds for the greater good


----------



## Xzi (May 9, 2021)

Fuck I'm sorry to hear that.  The world needs to get past this new wave of authoritarianism and fascism already, but I have a sinking feeling that it's just getting started in a lot of ways.  The only way to get the US and CIA to act quickly is by democratically electing a socialist leader.


----------



## Captain_N (May 9, 2021)

Lang_Kasempo said:


> Seems like a lot of news channels aren't showing this for some reason



Of course its not being shown. It show whats bad about a form of government that the American left is trying to establish


----------



## djpannda (May 9, 2021)

Captain_N said:


> Of course its not being shown. It show whats bad about a form of government that the American left is trying to establish


Hmm.. you do know that the current government in Columbia politically leans Right? .... ?


----------



## Seliph (May 10, 2021)

Captain_N said:


> Of course its not being shown. It show whats bad about a form of government that the American left is trying to establish


Just talking out of your ass eh? Didn't do an ounce of research? Lol. The right wing Colombian government is attacking and murdering poor working class left-wing citizens for protesting the Colombian regime and you want to call Duque's government leftist? Hilarious. It's an insult to citizens who've been fighting against Duque's regime all year. I bet you'd try to call Pinochet a leftist too.


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Just talking out of your ass eh? Didn't do an ounce of research? Lol. The right wing Colombian government is attacking and murdering poor working class left-wing citizens for protesting the Colombian regime and you want to call Duque's government leftist? Hilarious. It's an insult to citizens who've been fighting against Duque's regime all year. I bet you'd try to call Pinochet a leftist too.


"Leftism is when bad things happen" - paul left, creator of leftism


----------



## Seliph (May 10, 2021)

Scott_pilgrim said:


> "Leftism is when bad things happen" - paul left, creator of leftism


Leftism is when Capitalism happens actually - Joe Capitalism


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 10, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Leftism is when Capitalism happens actually - Joe Capitalism


We finally found out who joe is


----------



## Louse (May 10, 2021)

Seliph said:


> Leftism is when Capitalism happens actually - Joe Capitalism


"leftism is when people (smelly) say mean things about me (hot)" - natalya communism


----------



## estebangh (May 10, 2021)

I never thought I'd have to do this here but I must stand for my country and try to stop intentional spread of misinformation AKA propaganda.

TLDR: Current protests had been hijacked by the usual suspects that want to burn the country so they can get what they can't get by elections. Most of the international media coverage is being selectively picked, you're only seeing the tip of the iceberg. Situation is complex but for us Colombians is really simple, we may have an opinion for or against the current government but "some" pick violence as their mean to achieve anything and others like the great majority choose the already democratic means available.

How the protests are financed in most cases:
https://www.semana.com/nacion/artic...l-dinero-sucio-detras-de-la-violencia/202151/

Before hand I apologize for sourcing everything in Spanish but as you can see, none of this is being covered outside even less translated. Google translate may be helpful at least to read the headlines.



Lang_Kasempo said:


> Right now, the city of Cali is practically under the control of the military


Most of the cities are very rural were police capabilities and training is hindered and generally not their responsibility. Army troops have always been in charge of securing roads that communicate cities because we're constantly threaten by drug cartels and organized criminals very keen to wrongly named "guerrillas" (they're basically criminal structures that lack people's actual support something you can see when elections happen). Military are usually called in when things get out of control: guns appear in "protesters" hands. On top of that, sadly, we have very poor neighbors called "Comunas" (coincidentally similar to the term communism) similar to Brazilian favelas, were safe living is not the "normal" situation. In those neighbors live former cartel's and guerilla members in charge of drug trafficking, kidnapping, prostitution, extortion, "hitmanship", underage recruitment (because our legal systems is even more soft-handed with criminals than law-abiding citizens specially when crime is done by underage boys, girls are headed to sex related things)... you name it. Those are the place were the military had to engage inside the city.

ROAD BLOCKS IN CAPITAL CITY'S STATE (PICTURE SHOWING MILITARY WATCHING AND PROTECTING DRIVERS)
https://www.eltiempo.com/bogota/dia...y-al-menos-15-bloqueos-en-cundinamarca-586398

MILITARY WATCHING ROADS AROUND CALI
#Cali | Brindando #Asistenciamilitar nuestros soldados acompañaron a la @PoliciaColombia, para despejar la vía Buga-Buenaventura y Buga-Tuluá, que habían sido obstaculizadas, y no permitían el paso de víveres y materia prima a otras zonas del país.#YoProtejoMiPaís pic.twitter.com/W343VqmzLr— General Luis Mauricio Ospina Gutiérrez (@COMANDANTE_EJC) May 5, 2021


ARMED PROTESTERS
Vándalos armados disparan contra la policía en Siloé, Cali pic.twitter.com/FwRzoWOZ5B— Álvaro Uribe Vélez (@AlvaroUribeVel) May 4, 2021


MORE ARMED PROTESTERS
Video tomado desde helicóptero de la @PoliciaColombia, evidencia que en las marchas están armados @ONU_es @ONU_derechos @Almagro_OEA2015 pic.twitter.com/XeC92xHsFJ— Paola Holguín 🇨🇴 (@PaolaHolguin) May 4, 2021


AGAIN...
 pic.twitter.com/msoOJWrxeb— RICHAR ARZUAGA. (@RichArzuaga) May 4, 2021


REALLY?
 pic.twitter.com/xAeNwlgMae— RICHAR ARZUAGA. (@RichArzuaga) May 4, 2021


"PROTESTERS" IN UPPER CLASS NEIGHBOR GETTING EVEN
Failed to fetch tweet https://twitter.com/SoyCabal/status/1391544154379988992

Roads are being blocked so animals can't get to the city
GIVING A PIG SO THEY CAN GO THROUGH
Denuncia:Transportador del Meta grabó cuando en Zipaquirá los manifestantes le exigieron dejar parte de su carga para darle paso. Esto se llama hurto! mucha atención @PoliciaColombia y @FiscaliaCol. pic.twitter.com/rTFFB5Of7I— Jennifer Arias (@JenniferAriasF) May 3, 2021


A POLICE OFFICER IN TEARS SAYING THAT HE CAN'T ENGAGE WITH INDIGENOUS PEOPLE BECAUSE HE COULD GET KILLED (indigenous people may be an equivalent to minorities)
Un policía en Cali, entre lágrimas de impotencia y después de ser atacado por indígenas descontrolados, dice: se tiene uno que dejar matar para que sean felices”. pic.twitter.com/b9IVN5X3FT— Vicky Dávila (@VickyDavilaH) May 9, 2021


INDIGENOUS PEOPLE GETTING THROUGH "PEACEFULLY" (WHAT THE OFFICER ABOVE FEARS)
Y varias mujeres fuimos golpeadas por los indígenas, donde está la objetividad de ustedes. pic.twitter.com/8m6HMo7bAw— Monikalmanza (@Monikalmanza) May 9, 2021


Hundreds of thousands (not exaggerated) of animals are dying from starvation because fodder can't get to the farms, some others had to be sacrificed ahead
Va muriendo la avicultura, quieren llevar a la hambruna general,Autoridad, política social, Colombia se cuida pic.twitter.com/kr94j7Udew— Álvaro Uribe Vélez (@AlvaroUribeVel) May 8, 2021


FIERY PROTEST IN WAREHOUSE
Así quedó una bodega de productos de consumo masivo en Yumbo, Valle.Saqueo y destrucción.La empresa tenía 700 colaboradores.¿Esto es “protesta pacífica”? pic.twitter.com/bw5eW30dSV— Andrés Forero CD #1️⃣0️⃣1️⃣ (@AForeroM) May 4, 2021


MILITARY ESCORTING GAS AND EVEN OXYGEN FOR ICUs
#AEstaHora nuestro @COL_EJERCITO acompaña 14 vehículos con combustible para la ciudad de #Cali, para garantizar el transporte de:🚑 Ambulancias, oxígeno, medicamentos, personal médico🥬 Alimentos del campo y el sector agropecuario a la ciudad🚌Transporte público y privado pic.twitter.com/YAAwSB5tiO— Diego Mesa (@DiegoMesaP) May 9, 2021

Las caravanas militarizadas funcionan, dan ilusión,“Orden para las libertades” pic.twitter.com/U0Me1TRuQq— Álvaro Uribe Vélez (@AlvaroUribeVel) May 9, 2021


ACTUAL COUNTER PROTESTERS REMOVING ROADBLOCKS IN CALI ASKING FOR TRULY PEACEFUL PROTESTS ESCORTED BY THE MILITARY
Marchantes pacíficos logran desbloquear vía en Cali. La sociedad civil debe expresarse públicamente para exigir sus derechos a trabajar, a la salud y a movilizarse sin pagar peajes extorsivos. #ValleLibreVideo: @elpaiscali pic.twitter.com/26Xq0MD8Oy— Christian Garcés (@ChriGarces) May 8, 2021


ORDINARY PEOPLE SUPPORTING AND BEING GRATEFUL TOWARDS POLICE
ELLOS NOS CUIDAN Así recibe la comunidad en Barranquilla a su Fuerza Pública 🇨🇴 @PoliciaColombia @COL_EJERCITO @ArmadaColombia @FuerzaAereaCol pic.twitter.com/kuFA9Uq212— Paola Holguín 🇨🇴 (@PaolaHolguin) May 5, 2021




Lang_Kasempo said:


> They have hurt and killed peaceful protesters and innocent citizens, and even kids


MOSTLY "Peaceful protesters". Those "kids" (15-17, 18 and over are adults here) can't legally be in protests for their own security just in case things may turn dangerous, they should always be accompanied by their parents when they're NOT STUDYING, but obviously these parents don't have a clue what their children are up to, right? Simply, they don't care or they can't because no one will watch over them while parents are working even less they can hire someone to do that (let me be clear, I'm NOT condoning any violence towards kids).

"OUTSTANDING KIDS" (MOLOTOV SUPPLIES)
 pic.twitter.com/JVU1V9UavJ— 100%NoBoludo (@biolucho2005) May 4, 2021


"OUTNUMBERED AND MOSTLY PEACEFUL PROTESTERS"
Miembros de nuestra @PoliciaBogota están siendo atacados brutalmente por vándalos. El respeto de los derechos humanos no es selectivo. La dignidad humana no es selectiva. Quienes defienden la vida y los derechos deben alzar su voz contra estos atropellos. pic.twitter.com/FkK34dKmrZ— Luis Ernesto Gómez👟 (@LuisErnestoGL) May 5, 2021


MORE "OUTNUMBERED PROTESTERS" FACING ANTI-RIOT POLICE
Es absolutamente ingenuo, creer que las manifestaciones en Colombia, son espontáneas. Realmente es la izquierda, y los ex mercenarios de la FARC, que están intentando desequilibrar la democracia. La violencia solo engendra más violencia. pic.twitter.com/ipaKM0J4UA— Leocenis García (@LeocenisOficial) May 6, 2021


ANTI-RIOT POLICE SHARING A MEAL WITH HOMELESS GUYS
Compartir resulta ser una expresión de amor genuina que va incluso más allá de un simple detalle. #YoProtejoMiPaís pic.twitter.com/Nfy0WrR5wo— Policía de Colombia (@PoliciaColombia) May 5, 2021


DON'T FORGET TO MENTION THE SAFE DISTANCING TO FIGHT PANDEMIC (BLACK AND RED FLAGS ARE RELATED TO ELN, ANTIFA, EXTREME LEFT/SOCIALISM/COMMUNISM CHE GUEVARA)
Unidos por la patria pic.twitter.com/ihDX4S7NUw— kuma el mamerto (@Vinsinadi) May 5, 2021


CRIMINALS TAKING ADVANTAGE OF CURRENT EMERGENCY AGAINST A PRIVATE SECURITY GUARD (ALWAYS VERY POOR PEOPLE)
Medellín pic.twitter.com/dCWZve8Soc— Álvaro Uribe Vélez (@AlvaroUribeVel) May 6, 2021


GAS STATION IN CALI
Así vandalizan estaciones de gasolina en Cali pic.twitter.com/H9AiCsBFtj— Álvaro Uribe Vélez (@AlvaroUribeVel) May 7, 2021


ACTUAL CITIZENS SUPPORTING THE POLICE
Gran ejemplo de apoyo a la policía pic.twitter.com/Z5MqANlYhA— Álvaro Uribe Vélez (@AlvaroUribeVel) May 7, 2021


STAINS OF ACID ON OFFICERS APPAREL
Tiran ácido a nuestros policías pic.twitter.com/UHep0dMZBN— Álvaro Uribe Vélez (@AlvaroUribeVel) May 6, 2021


"KID" STATING HIS TRUE INTENTIONS (I MAY BE TEMPTED TO SUBTITLED HIM)
Un promotor de bloqueos confiesa las intenciones impartidas por el jefe de la anarquía socialista pic.twitter.com/i9Xtkl7w1S— Álvaro Uribe Vélez (@AlvaroUribeVel) May 6, 2021


NOT SO PEACEFUL PROTESTERS
Criminales intentan incendiar CAI con 10 policías adentro en Bogotá. Esto no es protesta, es un acto delincuencial. ¿Hasta cuándo callarán cómplices? @FiscaliaCol debe iniciar con urgencia investigaciones sobre estos hechos. #NoMásViolencia pic.twitter.com/nor5QjR9At— Gabriel Velasco Ocampo (@gabrieljvelasco) May 5, 2021




Lang_Kasempo said:


> There are bodies all around over the streets lying with only blankets over them


Hard to prove/disprove also kinda hard to share all that gory "evidence", but you can see all the rioting, destruction, statues teared down and shops looted doing some searching on local news media. It's also important to mention that there are coordinated cyber attacks to censor specific media that tells the inconvenient side of the story.

STAGED "ASSASSINATION"
 pic.twitter.com/Hapv9XJ3TA— RICHAR ARZUAGA. (@RichArzuaga) May 4, 2021


Left-leaning weekly publication (not very friendly to the government) telling about injured and killed officers:
https://www.semana.com/nacion/artic...s-gravemente-heridos-en-las-protestas/202142/

Some people intentionally and internationally (UN) reported as "missing" already found or completely made-up
https://www.semana.com/nacion/artic...arecidas-por-la-defensoria-del-pueblo/202137/

A nice summary made and translated by ordinary people:
🚨What is happening in Colombia?🚨#SOSColombia #ColombiaSOS #Colombia #ParoNacional7M share this video the world needs to know!! pic.twitter.com/86kDnX0hpF— Catalina 🌺 (@ccolombia04) May 7, 2021


An important news agency summarizes  widespreaded misinformation:
https://www.lafm.com.co/colombia/es...n-sido-difundidas-masivamente-durante-el-paro

BANK OFFICES "PEACEFULLY" LOOTED
Vandalizan banco en medio de las protestas en el centro de Bogotá en el #ParoNacional5M pic.twitter.com/uP4O1jUHdM— BluRadio Colombia (@BluRadioCo) May 6, 2021


LOOTING GROCERIES STORES
Cumplen la amenaza de destruir la economía, imponer el hambre para la toma del poder, Ojo con el 22 pic.twitter.com/3uwajsbrB5— Álvaro Uribe Vélez (@AlvaroUribeVel) May 7, 2021


LOCAL NEWS SPEAKING ABOUT MORE THAN 7000 FAKE ACCOUNTS SHARING FAKE NEWS AND PROMOTING VIOLENT ATTACKS
#EnVivo | Un grupo de expertos detectaron más de siete mil cuentas falsas que estarían promoviendo 'Fake News' para cometer actos vandálicos en el país.Información con @GiovanniCelisS y @maritovillalobo pic.twitter.com/PcPOLxSXRk— Red+ Noticias (@RedMasNoticias) May 7, 2021


OEA (AMERICAN STATES ORGANIZATION) DECLARATIONS CONDEMNING WITH NAMES THE ONES BEHIND ALL THIS WAR AGAINST COLOMBIAN DEMOCRACY
“Maduro, saque sus cochinas y sangrientas manos del pueblo de Colombia”: Lenin Moreno, presidente de Ecuador, en el Foro Defensa de la democracia en las Américas https://t.co/CXyaotioAD pic.twitter.com/qZrxWxozfB— NTN24 (@NTN24) May 5, 2021




Lang_Kasempo said:


> They have even killed kids, and some buildings are even on fire


*Actually, a woman in labor was trying to get to the hospital but because "peaceful protesters" they couldn't, so the baby died in the ambulance. Is the right to protest superior to the right of living?
#Atencion | Rechazo con contundencia violación a la Misión Médica durante las protestas. Ambulancia 🚑 que transportaba de Chocontá a Bogotá a mujer en trabajo de parto prematuro fue atacada en Tocancipá, provocando muerte del bebé dentro del vehículo. La #MisiónMédica se respeta pic.twitter.com/RBGM9d6dgp— Secretaría de Salud de Cundinamarca (@SecSaludCundi) May 4, 2021
 AMBULANCE ATTACKED
https://www.semana.com/nacion/artic...o-prematuro-el-recien-nacido-fallecio/202145/
https://www.eltiempo.com/bogota/par...dio-a-su-bebe-atrapada-en-bloqueo-vial-585977
https://www.pulzo.com/nacion/murio-...aban-su-madre-fue-atacada-tocancipa-PP1048875*

A hotel was put in flames because protesters were informed that the police was in there, the actual events are still in the air and under investigation, but none of this would have happen if protests were truly pacific as they MUST be. For instance, police officers could be helping government with vaccination logistics as they have done
https://www.eltiempo.com/colombia/c...n-el-hotel-dice-gerente-entre-lagrimas-585883
https://www.elespectador.com/notici...amenta-por-hotel-quemado-en-el-paro-nacional/
https://www.infobae.com/america/col...l-hotel-la-luna-quemado-por-vandalos-en-cali/
https://www.rcnradio.com/colombia/pacifico/queman-reconocido-hotel-del-sur-de-cali
https://noticias.caracoltv.com/vall...i-dicen-porque-hospedo-a-un-grupo-de-policias
https://www.minuto30.com/cali-quemaron-hotel-esmad/1236564/
https://www.qhubocali.com/asi-paso/asi-quedo-el-iconico-hotel-la-luna/

Several truly small police stations (CAI: would translate to immediate response centers) were also burned with officers inside
Impactante testimonio de Freddy Perdomo, uno de los 15 policías que un grupo de vándalos intentó quemar vivo en el CAI de policía La Aurora el pasado 4 de mayo. @CGurisattiNTN24 @JeffersonNTN24 pic.twitter.com/u0h3wwmEea— La Noche NTN24 (@LaNocheNTN24) May 6, 2021

BRAVE REGULAR PEOPLE GUARDING POLICE STATIONS
Vecinos protegen su CAI en Villa Granada, Bogotá pic.twitter.com/2Hb8yM2Xqz— Álvaro Uribe Vélez (@AlvaroUribeVel) May 6, 2021

https://www.elpais.com.co/colombia/atacan-e-incendian-a-un-cai-con-policias-adentro-en-bogota.html
https://www.elperiodico.com/es/inte...ego-estacion-policial-agentes-bogota-11701977
https://www.eltiempo.com/bogota/habla-agente-que-sobrevivio-a-ataque-en-cai-586363
https://www.semana.com/semana-tv/vi...do-vivo-dentro-de-un-cai-en-la-aurora/202125/
https://www.elnuevosiglo.com.co/art...les-en-motocicleta-me-sacaron-de-ese-infierno
https://www.bluradio.com/blu360/pac...olicia-ubicado-en-la-via-a-cristo-rey-en-cali
https://www.semana.com/nacion/artic...-llamas-saqueos-disparos-y-disturbios/202118/
https://www.minutouno.com/mundo/colombia/prendieron-fuego-comisaria-policias-adentro-n5190188

As usual, TM stations (capital city equivalent to train station and main in city transportation system) were completely burned down by FIERY BUT MOSTLY PEACEFUL PROTESTERS, accounting to millions of dollars lost and also millions of citizens having to walk several miles to reach their homes and businesses or simply forced to stay home and shelter from antifa-like "protesters" not the police.
FIERY STATIONS
Dónde está el Alcalde Quintero mientras incendian el sistema de transporte público en Medellín? Esto no es marcha pacífica, esto es vandalismo y terrorismo pic.twitter.com/8hAuexdidc— Paola Holguín 🇨🇴 (@PaolaHolguin) May 5, 2021

MORE BONFIRES (AGAIN, LOOK AT THE RED FLAG: COMMUNISTS)
No esperemos a que Colombia 🇨🇴 arda, como hicieron estos vándalos ahora con una estación de Metroplus @metrodemedellin en Medellín. Afectan el transporte público, afectan a los más humildes. Esto jamás había ocurrido en Medellín. Escalona la violencia. Rechazo total. pic.twitter.com/HqLKNH12mi— Fico Gutiérrez (@FicoGutierrez) May 6, 2021

https://www.eltiempo.com/bogota/transmilenio-estaciones-bloqueadas-10-de-mayo-587247
https://www.infobae.com/america/col...das-y-millonarias-perdidas-por-el-vandalismo/
https://www.valoraanalitik.com/2021...iones-este-lunes-por-protestas-paro-nacional/
https://www.pulzo.com/nacion/transmilenio-hoy-que-estaciones-estan-cerradas-lunes-10-mayo-PP1050129
https://www.bluradio.com/blu360/bog...la-afectacion-a-500-000-personas-transmilenio
https://www.asuntoslegales.com.co/a...ilenio-saqueos-y-danos-por-vandalismo-3165345
https://www.bluradio.com/blu360/bog...estrozos-en-transmilenio-y-negocios-saqueados
https://www.rcnradio.com/bogota/bog...y-cierre-de-estaciones-en-suba-y-las-americas

I won't be engaging in any discussion that may lead to controversy, I'm just showing some facts (not all) "from the ground" to try to dispute what I see as crystal clear misleading claims. I felt in the obligation to share my truth (and many others' truth) because I really care for this community which I visit everyday for many years (although shamefully not contributing much, but very grateful). Any respectful and constructive interaction derived from this post is very welcome and I may try to provide any light to your curiosity. I tend to not talk politics outside my country because it's inevitably biased, I prefer to tell how people (most valuable asset) is: in general kind, happy and way hard-working persons, that prefer to get things through their own work than to be given away everything, unlike "protesters" that are engaging violently against officers and common people. Also we have several sad and tragic situations that democracy and order intend to overcome day by day.

I won't ask even less beg for you to share it, maybe I want the original message to be shared with a wider perspective and that all of you come to their own conclusion.

Thanks for your attention, have a great day! We're hoping this ends soon but unfortunately some are just adding fuel to this fire. BTW, the tax reform that was to be presented (alleged reason for all of this) was withdrawn some days ago, but obviously they don't care.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



djpannda said:


> Hopefully the UN Actually does something Rather then just give a warning
> for more info
> *Colombia protests: UN 'deeply alarmed' by bloodshed in Cali*
> https://www.bbc.com/news/world-latin-america-56983865


Generally UN doesn't care about Latin American (or any "non-important" country) grave situations and they conveniently avoid condemning left leaning governments, Colombia being a "right" leaning one won't be a case to be handled softly. Please have a look at what OEA has said about it


----------



## Louse (May 11, 2021)

funny headline machine go brrrrr


----------



## estebangh (May 11, 2021)

Louse said:


> funny headline machine go brrrrr


Heh... sorry, looks that crazy? But sadly is some of the reality that gets filtered out to the rest of the world.

I wonder how much we're not seeing about every conflict out there...


----------



## Xzi (May 11, 2021)

I can't understand most of that, but suggesting that the people in charge bare no responsibility here seems more than a bit disingenuous.  They wouldn't be cutting off communications if they were doing everything by the book.


----------



## estebangh (May 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> I can't understand most of that, but suggesting that the people in charge bare no responsibility here seems more than a bit disingenuous.  They wouldn't be cutting off communications if they were doing everything by the book.


I'm not suggesting that government has no responsibility, in fact they should care about every citizen the ones protesting and also the ones that aren't but often opposition inciting violence are actively avoiding responsibility. They're accountable of hurting and specially if they kill people involved in the protest, but riots don't materialize from thin air. Regarding the communications, there aren't major Internet or power outages other than the usual maintenance, fortunately virtually all communication infrastructure isn't controlled by government.

And I believe that we may agree that anything being done off the books must get to the justice accordingly.

BTW, I'm not intending to be rude. Thanks for bringing those questions I find them really interesting

*P.S. I forgot to mention that we're in the last year of this government so this situation is easily motivated to gain votes for either side*


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (May 11, 2021)

Xzi said:


> Fuck I'm sorry to hear that.  The world needs to get past this new wave of authoritarianism and fascism already, but I have a sinking feeling that it's just getting started in a lot of ways.  The only way to get the US and CIA to act quickly is by democratically electing a socialist leader.


I read sometime ago when a nation massacre their citizens,the other nations get ASAP intervention,no matter if their fascist govern say it you have no power here.Thats a rule in the ONU...i dont know if colombia have membership in the ONU. 

This  a excepcional case so if their deploy that rule quickly,will save many lives.


----------



## estebangh (May 11, 2021)

JaNDeRPeiCH said:


> I read sometime ago when a nation massacre their citizens,the other nations get ASAP intervention,no matter if their fascist govern say it you have no power here.Thats a rule in the ONU...i dont know if colombia have membership in the ONU.
> 
> This  a excepcional case so if their deploy that rule quickly,will save many lives.


Interventions are really rare and I think getting third parties involved tend to diminish every nation's sovereignty, because it may seem that for every disagreement (I know that's not a massacre) you needed foreigners to solve others problem? As far as I know UN has NATO and there's a security council in which Colombia was invited some time ago but can't really take any decision through vote, we're mainly an observer, I'll have to take a look at it again. But UN getting involved is very unlikely in my opinion after what recently happened in Venezuela https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2019_Venezuelan_protests unless they want to take a stance against a right leaning government raising questions about their impartiality.

EDIT: I found an interesting source about Colombia in the UN https://www.cancilleria.gov.co/en/security-council


----------



## JaNDeRPeiCH (May 11, 2021)

When a government betray their citizens and massacre it with no reason,if the people of that nation doesnt have the tools to defend themselves but other nations have it,in this case in my judgment intervention its the only way. All the nations of the world its their duty give trust&safety of their citizens.Massacre your citizens its the bad way of the dictatorship (hitler,mussolini etc)


----------



## Viri (May 11, 2021)

JaNDeRPeiCH said:


> Massacre your citizens its the bad way of the dictatorship (hitler,mussolini etc)


Worked for Stalin.


----------



## estebangh (May 11, 2021)

JaNDeRPeiCH said:


> When a government betray their citizens and massacre it with no reason,if the people of that nation doesnt have the tools to defend themselves but other nations have it,in this case in my judgment intervention its the only way. All the nations of the world its their duty give trust&safety of their citizens.Massacre your citizens its the bad way of the dictatorship (hitler,mussolini etc)


I completely agree with you. But this situation is far from being a massacre against citizens and sadly UN couldn't claim something similar in Venezuela, people there are dying from starvation "like" an actual massacre.


----------

